# Problema con amplificador hifonics brutus bxi 606d, prende pero no se escucha



## odisilver2 (Mar 1, 2010)

tengo un aplificador hafonics brutus bxi606d , prende y no se protrege , pero no se escucha , ya revice las salidas, diodos y estan bien , algun tip que me puedan dar para encontrar la falla, gracias..


----------



## Joserodas (Mar 4, 2010)

Verificaste que la fuente funciona bien?puedes poner alguna foto de la placa del amplificador?


----------



## odisilver2 (Mar 4, 2010)

No se como revisar la fuente , te dejo unas fotos para que la veas, y aver si me puedes ayudar, gracias


----------



## Joserodas (Mar 4, 2010)

mira aver el voltaje q*UE* tienes en la patita del centro de los rectificadores,deves tener tensión positiva y otra negativa,verifica q*UE* estas metiendo señal de audio en la entrada de RCA,aver si lo que va ha estar mal es las salidas del radio compac q*UE* utilices.


----------



## odisilver2 (Mar 4, 2010)

ya revice los rectificadores y si tienen tensión positiva en la patita central , y la señal de audio  de entrada esta bien , oye , estos transistores no tinen tension positiva en ninguna de sus patitas ( supongo que son los mosfet ) pero no se si deban tener??? son C5242 y A1962


----------



## Joserodas (Mar 4, 2010)

aver,esos transistores no son mosfet,y en la patita del centro deves de tener en el c5242 tension positiva y en el a1962 tension negativa,debes de tener algun componente de la parte del amplificador mal,¿como sabes que los transistores estan bien?los has sacado de la placa para medirlos?


----------



## odisilver2 (Mar 4, 2010)

ya los quite de la placa y el c5242 marca cuando coloco el positivo del multimetro en la pata 1 y el negativo en las patas 2 y 3(fotos 1y 2) , y el a1962 marca cuando pongo el negativo del tester en la pata 1 y el positivo en las 2 y 3(fotos 3 y 4), y en la placa sin los transistores sigo sin tener tension positiva en ninguno de los tres puntos, tanto para los c5242 como los a1962 (fotos 5 y 6)


----------



## Joserodas (Mar 5, 2010)

tienes que comprobar todos los diodos,resistencias,transistores pequeños etc... algo de eso tiene que andar mal.


----------

